

MPS: A framework for DSL Development - PaulHoule
https://www.jetbrains.com/mps/

======
solomatov
I used to work on MPS (I led the project during the first two version). If you
have any questions, you can write them in this thread.

Also we are working on the next generation of editing technology now. It's
completely web based. Some parts of it are open source:

* [https://github.com/JetBrains/jetpad-projectional](https://github.com/JetBrains/jetpad-projectional)

* [https://github.com/JetBrains/jetpad-mapper](https://github.com/JetBrains/jetpad-mapper)

Here's a list of demos:

* [http://youtrack-workflow.appspot.com/](http://youtrack-workflow.appspot.com/) \- YouTrack workflow DSL

* [http://jb-proj-demo.appspot.com/](http://jb-proj-demo.appspot.com/) \- Different demos

P.S. We are hiring. If you are interested in working on this stuff, let me
know (we have offices in Cambridge, MA and Saint-Petersburg, Russia, also
there's a possibility of remote work for star level developers).

~~~
y2kenny
I have a couple of questions:

1) I downloaded the stand-alone version and tried "Your first date with
JetBrains MPS" but for some reason I can't get the extract method/surround
with to work. Is that a bug or is there some special condition for refactoring
to work? (I try to extract the drop and turn right into it's own "routine")

2) How do you debug generated code? Is there a way for MPS to map generated
Java or C back to the original DSL?

~~~
solomatov
1) It seems to be a bug. Please, report it to the issue tracker.

2) You can read more about debugging DSLs here:
[https://confluence.jetbrains.com/display/MPSD32/Debugger](https://confluence.jetbrains.com/display/MPSD32/Debugger)

------
kenoyer130
We are investigating MPS for an upcoming project. The biggest barrier to entry
is the complete lack of good documentation and tutorials. I bought the few
books I could find and there was very little meat. The biggest thing that is
missing is the WHY of everything. The help/tutorial says "click here to do X"
but there is no explanation of what X is and how all these concepts play
together.

So is there any advice on learning how to use MPS from a conceptual level?

------
ex3ndr
Tried to use it at Telegram, but it is too complex to convert old language to
MPS.

Now at Actor tried to use for the same reason: defining api scheme, but it is
a bit complex for people to understand how MPS works.

Web app will help a lot.

------
vvanders
Very cool, love the mix of graphical and lexical modes.

